
Ask HN: What should I ask a successful startup CTO? - samovar_booth
I&#x27;m a software engineer who&#x27;s casual acquaintances with the CTO of a growth-stage startup, a successful person with multiple exits. We often have coffee, informal chats, etc. I have aspirations to be a founder myself so I feel like I could learn a lot from this person, but I&#x27;m not sure I know the right questions to ask. I&#x27;m senior-level with solid experience, yet it&#x27;s hard for me to figure out how to best learn from someone at a much higher level of experience&#x2F;accomplishment. Advice appreciated!
======
solipsism
I think successful mentorship works in the other direction. The mentor
analyzes the mentee, matches the mentee's experiences against his/her own, and
guides the mentee in the right direction.

I think the best question you can ask is "what do you think I should do to
meet my goal X" for whatever value of X.

I guess it can't hurt to ask questions like "what books influenced you," as
someone else answered. Except that it wastes your valuable time with this
person. If this person thinks a book was instrumental enough to make a
difference for you, they'll certainly mention it.

------
auslegung
These might sound simple but it’s what I would ask (and have asked) people
that I aspire to be like.

1) What people, books, events, experiences, etc have most influenced you? 2)
What’s your daily schedule like, from waking to sleeping? 3) What are some
things that may help me get from where I am to where you are? 4) What are the
foundational skills necessary to achieve at your level, and how to you
practice them? 5) Do you ever regret your career choice or path? Or what are
some of the worst parts of your career?

Hope these help at least a little!

------
cimmanom
1\. Ask them for advice about specific problems you’re facing

2\. Ask what the most difficult situation was that they had to deal with
lately in $area; how they approached it; how that worked out; what advice
they’d give someone in a similar situation

------
xjia
Why not invite him to join you?

